# App "Messages", envoi de SMS et barre verte bloquée



## nicopulse (1 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai envoyé des messages avec photo ~0,3Mo (iMessages et SMS) individuellement à une quinzaine de destinataires cette après midi.

Sur de certains* messages envoyés par SMS* (destinataire non iPhone), la *barre verte est restée bloquée*. (voir ci-dessous)

*=> Cela veut-il dire que le message n'a pas été envoyé ?*


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## mat1696 (1 Janvier 2017)

Effectivement, cela veut dire que le message est en train de s'envoyer. Une fois le message reçu il y aura quasi toujours la mention "Distribué". Si tu as envoyé a pleins de personnes en même temps il faut peut être patienter un peu/envoyer à une/deux personnes à lw fois. Tu peux aussi tester directement depuis ton iPhone pour voir si ça va mieux


----------



## Paolito90 (2 Janvier 2017)

Pour qu'il y ai marqué "distribué" il faut que ce soit en IMessage, hors dans le cas présent c'est juste message/sms donc le seul moyen de savoir si ton message est parti ce sera quand la barre verte ne sera plus présente


----------

